# Exam Code Changes



## bcn989 (Jun 19, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea about a code change for the April 2019 exam?  I have lateral left and am wanting to put this off until the spring.  My wife is studying for the cfa exams that are only offered in June, so would ideally get on her study schedule.  I am hesitant to wait and have ASCE 7-10 or AISC switch.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Shear_Force (Jun 19, 2018)

April 2018 was the first exam to use IBC 2015 references. If we assume NCEES will follow the same pattern, we should expect them to to switch to IBC 2018 references in April 2021.


----------

